# Ducks too. Pics.



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Duck hunting is a good change of pace and scenery from the goose field. I'll be after the big birds again though this weekend.








Banded in LA 8/25/05


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

look at the spread these guys have....

are u a 52780353048 bazillionaire :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

There is only 3 doz goose floaters there?

Good to see the older gentleman out there. Nice banded woodie as well!!


----------



## Patron24 (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice.Were you with all family, how many generations?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice spread and nice wood ducks. Looks like a lot of teal fun too. :beer: 
I'll drink to that.
Thanks for sharing,
Dan


----------



## sawed_off_stump89 (Oct 14, 2007)

very nice pics! glad to someone having success


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

gotta like shooting ducks in the goose spread.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Thats alot of pumpkins in the second pic. Holy! Ohh and nice ducks!

:lol:


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

good shootin boys..keep up the good work


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Patron24 said:


> Nice.Were you with all family, how many generations?


Nope. The younger dude is a helper friend and the other two are clients.....Father and son though. They hunted with us again this weekend for his 83rd birthday.


----------

